# Fiorentina - Inter: 21 settembre 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Fiorentina - Inter, anticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 21 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze

Dove vedere Fiorentina - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle 20:45.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Settembre 2021)

La Fiorentina gioca molto bene. L'inter potrebbe tranquillamente perdere punti.
Teniamo d'occhio Italiano.. potrebbe essere il prossimo allenatore "sorpresa" della serie A.
Anzi.. rilancio.. la fortuna della Fiorentina è stata lo screzio con Pino Pattuso


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Vediamo come va, questa è la prima partita difficile per l'Inter.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Fiorentina - Inter, anticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 21 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze
> 
> Dove vedere Fiorentina - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle 20:45.


Occhio alla fiorentina.
Lo dico da settimane.

Per me sarà la rivelazione del campionato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Settembre 2021)

Questo sarà uno dei rari casi in cui tiferò Fiorentina.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio alla fiorentina.
> Lo dico da settimane.
> 
> Per me sarà la rivelazione del campionato.


io già non li sopporto. Sempre odiati, da quando ci vivo non ne parliamo proprio. Facessero almeno quel che devono stasera...ma secondo me i piangina la portano a casa


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2021)

E adesso vediamo veramente l'inter di che pasta è fatta, ora avrà : 
Fiorentina
Atalanta 
Shaktar
Sassuolo
Lazio
Sheriff
Juventus
Empoli 
Udinese
Sheriff 
Milan 

Da qui passa molto del loro campionato ( andata ) .


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io già non li sopporto. Sempre odiati, da quando ci vivo non ne parliamo proprio. Facessero almeno quel che devono stasera...ma secondo me i piangina la portano a casa


aahhaha dai.
A me invece stanno simpatici i fiorentini.
Vabbè saranno insopportabili ma non sono paragonabili ad altri ma magari tu ci vivi e la vedi diversamente.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E adesso vediamo veramente l'inter di che pasta è fatta, ora avrà :
> Fiorentina
> Atalanta
> Shaktar
> ...


Nella partita in grassetto tifo Inter.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E adesso vediamo veramente l'inter di che pasta è fatta, ora avrà :
> Fiorentina
> Atalanta
> Shaktar
> ...


L' inter è forte.

Come dice @Lineker10 non siamo più forti di nessuno, ma nessuno è più forte di noi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio alla fiorentina.
> Lo dico da settimane.
> 
> Per me sarà la rivelazione del campionato.


Sono d'acccordo, credo che la lotta per il quarto posto sarà ancora più avvincente dello scorso anno.

Davanti Inter, Napoli e Milan faranno il buco ma ad oggi non saprei davvero chi possa arrivare quarto.. Atalanta, Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina e Juventus mi sembra si equivalgano abbastanza se consideriamo che i gobbi hanno già diversi punti da recuperare.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E adesso vediamo veramente l'inter di che pasta è fatta, ora avrà :
> Fiorentina
> Atalanta
> Shaktar
> ...


Le sculano tutte.
Mi sono rassegnato a non avere aspettative quando si tratta dell'inter per tutto ciò che riguarda il campo e pure la gestione societaria.

Alla fine ha ragione commisso ma l'inter trova sempre il prestito per estinguere il debito.
Da anni va avanti cosi.
E il chievo fallisce perchè non pagare l'irpef è più grave.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' inter è forte.
> 
> Come dice @Lineker10 non siamo più forti di nessuno, ma nessuno è più forte di noi.


Va detto che ha preso le sembianze di Inzaghi, ovvero un gioco offensivo corale e divertente, tanti giocatori che segnano e tanti goal in alcune partite.
In piu rispetto alla Lazio hanno una difesa eccellente.

Pero vedremo la tenuta nel lungo periodo, nella gestione delle assenze oltre che nella continuità di alcuni loro giocatori chiave come Lautaro o Dzeko o Correa. L'anno scorso Lukaku ha tolto parecchie castagne dal fuoco, vedremo cosa succederà quest'anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va detto che ha preso le sembianze di Inzaghi, ovvero un gioco offensivo corale e divertente, tanti giocatori che segnano e tanti goal in alcune partite.
> In piu rispetto alla Lazio hanno una difesa eccellente.
> 
> Pero vedremo la tenuta nel lungo periodo, nella gestione delle assenze oltre che nella continuità di alcuni loro giocatori chiave come Lautaro o Dzeko o Correa. L'anno scorso Lukaku ha tolto parecchie castagne dal fuoco, vedremo cosa succederà quest'anno.


Gary, che si dice a firenze?
I tuoi amici fiorentini come vedono questo nuovo corso?

Io vedo la fiorentina come rivelazione del campionato , nel senso che sarà la squadra che arriverà più in alto rispetto al recente passato.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va detto che ha preso le sembianze di Inzaghi, ovvero un gioco offensivo corale e divertente, tanti giocatori che segnano e tanti goal in alcune partite.
> In piu rispetto alla Lazio hanno una difesa eccellente.
> 
> Pero vedremo la tenuta nel lungo periodo, nella gestione delle assenze oltre che nella continuità di alcuni loro giocatori chiave come Lautaro o Dzeko o Correa. L'anno scorso Lukaku ha tolto parecchie castagne dal fuoco, vedremo cosa succederà quest'anno.


L' Inter con De Vrij, Skriniar, Bastoni, Brozovic e Barella, non farà mai "schifo".

Penso si possa stare infelicemente tranquilli su questo, quella solidità non gliela toglierà mai nessuno

Cosi come noi con Calabria, Tomori, Kjaer, Theo, Kessie, non faremo mai acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> aahhaha dai.
> A me invece stanno simpatici i fiorentini.
> Vabbè saranno insopportabili ma non sono paragonabili ad altri ma magari tu ci vivi e la vedi diversamente.


come tifoseria sono tra le peggiori per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> come tifoseria sono tra le peggiori per quanto mi riguarda.


Hanno l'aria snob ma , siccome è ingiustificata, a me fanno solo ridere e tenerezza.
Figurati se perdo tempo coi tifosi viola e col calcio minore...


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

Pareggiotto su


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gary, che si dice a firenze?
> I tuoi amici fiorentini come vedono questo nuovo corso?
> 
> Io vedo la fiorentina come rivelazione del campionato , nel senso che sarà la squadra che arriverà più in alto rispetto al recente passato.


Si si tutti entusiasti. Con Italiano stanno giocando molto bene.
Io fin dalla fine del mercato dico loro che sono l'ottava forza del campionato ma lotteranno con Roma e Lazio per entrare in EL. All'inizio non ci credevano, dopo le prime partite è tornato l'entusiasmo nella piazza.

Non hanno un livello generale eccellente, ma un'identità di gioco molto precisa ed alcuni giocatori fortissimi: il piu forte attaccante del campionato, Vlahovic, piu Gonzalez che è fenomenale, Torreira, Castrovilli... sono una buona squadra con alcune eccellenze. Il grande limite sono i ricambi, perchè dietro i titolari c'è il vuoto e prima o poi questo inciderà nei risultati.

Globalmente pero li vedo di poco inferiori alle romane.

Stasera daranno del filo da torcere all'Inter di sicuro.

In generale quello che si vede è che purtroppo il calcio italiano è preistorico. Ci sono certi allenatori come Iachini che dovrebbero smettere perchè non piu in grado di allenare in serie A. Io penso che la VAR abbia dato il colpo di grazia al difensivismo all'italiana. Se pensi a difenderti bene, retrocedi. Italiano al contrario è allenatore moderno, vuole un attacco con tanti uomini, dominio del gioco, possesso palla, pressing altissimo, allenatore moderno ed europeo. L'unica strada che si puo seguire nel calcio del 2021 anche per società del livello della Fiorentina.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno l'aria snob ma , siccome è ingiustificata, a me fanno solo ridere e tenerezza.
> Figurati se perdo tempo coi tifosi viola e col calcio minore...


sono chiassosi e violenti. Sempre a prendersela con l'arbitro (specialmente contro di noi). Poi non credere che andare in tribuna con la sciarpa del Milan sia facile.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Inter con De Vrij, Skriniar, Bastoni, Brozovic e Barella, non farà mai "schifo".
> 
> Penso si possa stare infelicemente tranquilli su questo, quella solidità non gliela toglierà mai nessuno
> 
> Cosi come noi con Calabria, Tomori, Kjaer, Theo, Kessie, non faremo mai acqua da tutte le parti.


Beh insomma lo scorso anno contro Atalanta Lazio Lille abbiamo preso belle imbarcate, in partite in cui siamo stati inermi dal minuto 1 al 90
L'Inter non l'ho mai vista così, ma c'era Conte


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si si tutti entusiasti. Con Italiano stanno giocando molto bene.
> Io fin dalla fine del mercato dico loro che sono l'ottava forza del campionato ma lotteranno con Roma e Lazio per entrare in EL. All'inizio non ci credevano, dopo le prime partite è tornato l'entusiasmo nella piazza.
> 
> Non hanno un livello generale eccellente, ma un'identità di gioco molto precisa ed alcuni giocatori fortissimi: il piu forte attaccante del campionato, Vlahovic, piu Gonzalez che è fenomenale, Torreira, Castrovilli... sono una buona squadra con alcune eccellenze. Il grande limite sono i ricambi, perchè dietro i titolari c'è il vuoto e prima o poi questo inciderà nei risultati.
> ...


Infatti io vedo bene la fiorentina perchè stimo italiano.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti io vedo bene la fiorentina perchè stimo italiano.


SI infatti, è un allenatore moderno e preparato, oltre che affamato. La Fiorentina è una società ricca ma disorganizzatissima, dopo anni che non hanno azzeccata una adesso sembra che abbiano imboccato la strada giusta per essere se non una nuova Atalanta almeno come il Sassuolo.
Curioso di vedere la partita di oggi. Dovrebbe essere bella e divertente.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Beh insomma lo scorso anno contro Atalanta Lazio Lille abbiamo preso belle imbarcate, in partite in cui siamo stati inermi dal minuto 1 al 90
> L'Inter non l'ho mai vista così, ma c'era Conte


Si è vero, capita. 
Però quest' anno son tutti più maturi, devono migliorare


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Stasera con i bandieroni della Florentia, che comunque è davvero una squadra bellina.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Settembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Nella partita in grassetto tifo Inter.


Ma senza discussione direi.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

*UFFICIALI*
*
FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Dragowski; Benassi, Milenkovic, Nastasic, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Sottil, Vlahovic, Gonzalez. All. Italiano

INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. *_*All. Inzaghi*_


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Meglio qua Dusan, per Dio!!!


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Noooo, peccato. Fiorentina partita bene dai.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Fiorentina vicinissima al gol.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Che culo che hanno sti mostri


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Subito la balistica della turca che spara un cross in tribuna


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Miracolo di Handanovic su Vlaholic.


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Miracolo della sedia, pazzesco


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Pazzesco pazzesco


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco pazzesco


Dopo aver visto questa la vincono sicuro al 90esimo ste carogne


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2021)

Antanovic non parava dal 1950


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Ancora Handanovic... incredibile.
Vlahovic comunque è l'attaccante perfetto per noi


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Rabbrividisco quando leggo di gente che pensa di essere inferiori a questi che girano con Geko, Darmian e Perisic


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Punizione scandalosa qua, aveva fatto un grande intervento Skriniar.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Punizione scandalosa qua, aveva fatto un grande intervento Skriniar.


Ma se gli ha preso il piede di brutto.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Quanto fischiano sti arbitri italiani... mamma mia. Ogni scontro fisico è un fallo... ma fate giocare


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

La Fiore sta giocando bene, ma però deve concretizzare, altrimenti...


----------



## kipstar (21 Settembre 2021)

tipica partita che l'inter vince nel secondo tempo se continua così.....


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2021)

Come gioca bene la Fiorentina, brevi italiano! Torreira è meglio di kessie e benaccer


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

RICCARDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooollllllll


----------



## Kayl (21 Settembre 2021)

quando handanovic miracolizza l'inter vince pure con un autogol in rovesciata.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

*Goooooooooollllllllll*


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2021)

VAI VAI


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Occhio che glielo annullano


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

vantaggio viola


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

grandissimo calhanoglu in ritardissimo. ahah


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma quale fallo, ma stai zitto capra.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Dai, adesso tocca a Vlahovic fare il secondo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Rabbrividisco quando leggo di gente che pensa di essere inferiori a questi che girano con Geko, Darmian e Perisic


anche per me, e non perchè stanno perdendo ahahahahahhahaha.
fino ad 1 mese fa leggevo che l'inter non sarebbe arrivata 5a. ora sembra chissa che.

PS: skriniar è tale e quale a chiello, scarso uguale, ma non gioca nella giuve..........


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Mi sa che alla Florentina è andata benissimo con Gattuso...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Comunque bella partita della viola, finalmente.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

Ole Ole Ole Ole Inter Me..da


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Settembre 2021)

Li stanno prendendo a pallonate, uno è decisamente poco


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma sottil non era un pilota di formula uno? Daje viola


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che alla Florentina è andata benissimo con Gattuso...


il fatto che lo han cercato è indicativo del fatto che hanno le idee molto confuse, oltre che buona volontà


----------



## ispanicojon7 (21 Settembre 2021)

La fiorentina sta facendo una gran partita , gran corsa e fisicità


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Occhio alla balistica della turca


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Lautaro che si contorce come se lo avessero sparato su una tibia


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Bella punizione del Turco qui.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

La turca


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Meno male che è fuori area, va..


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma queste m... che chiedono di buttare palla fuori per fare il check del VAR? Non sono passibili di ammonizione?


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Fortuna che l'hanno annullato...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Per fortuna che era fuorigioco.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Settembre 2021)

talmente strafottenti e convinti che hanno pure buttato la palla fuori per fare intervenire il var, ed invece era fuori area... buffoni!


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Settembre 2021)

Bel allenatore Italiano.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Che somari!


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Era un 3vs1, ma dai!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Sta capra Sottile!


----------



## Walker (21 Settembre 2021)

Grande Viola stasera


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2021)

Italiano è veramente un allenatore interessante. Da tenere d'occhio. Inzaghi conferma che le sue squadre hanno significative pecche difensive.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Italiano è veramente un allenatore interessante. Da tenere d'occhio. Inzaghi conferma che le sue squadre hanno significative pecche difensive.


Anche Dionisi ha dato lezione a Mourinho, perdendo immeritatamente. Sta venendo su una bella generazione.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Settembre 2021)

Nessuno avrà vita facile a Firenze.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Settembre 2021)

comunque la Fiorentina gioca bene, sembra avere parecchia intensità ma se non segni...


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Settembre 2021)

Vlahovic tra un attimo ammazza i compagni..non una palla buona gli han dato


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Settembre 2021)

Chala é palesemente un intruso  , ottima mossa di Paolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> talmente strafottenti e convinti che hanno pure buttato la palla fuori per fare intervenire il var, ed invece era fuori area... buffoni!


scuola limone inzaghi, lui è il maestro del var a chiamata.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Dai, un'altra pera nel secondo tempo e la chiudiamo!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2021)

Prova sopraffina del turco delle meraviglie, fino ad ora


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

Vado a mettere qualche euro sulla remuntada


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2021)

Fiorentina nettamente superiore per ora. Meritava il 2-0 a mio parere. Ma in attacco alcune scelte goffe e sbagliate. Oltre ai miracoli di Handanovic.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Settembre 2021)

1-0 viola, 8 tiri a 3 e 55% di possesso palla. Oltre al dominio espresso dal gioco i numeri sono nettamente dalla loro parte. Speriamo continui cosi, invece dalle statistiche sembra che l’Atalanta stia martellando (2-1 per ora). Dai dai dai, che oggi possiamo toglierci delle soddisfazioni.


----------



## Walker (21 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nessuno avrà vita facile a Firenze.


Sto pensando la stessa cosa. La Viola può essere una sorpresa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Settembre 2021)

Purtroppo si hanno mangiato troppi goal la davanti,perchè potevano tranquillamente essere già sul 2-0/3-0.
Probabile che con le chiappe dell'Inda,nel secondo tempo trovino il pareggio,magari al primo tiro in porta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Settembre 2021)

Che cesso scandaloso Ciapanoglu, liberarsi di quella pippa clamorosa è stata la nostra migliore mossa di mercato quest'estate.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Come gioca bene la Fiorentina, brevi italiano! Torreira è meglio di kessie e benaccer


Ha fallito sia in Premier che in Liga, non lo scambierei mai con Franck o Benny mai!


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Comunque che bello su Facebook leggere in tutte le pagine dell'Inter commenti contro Calhanoglu. Ahah


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio alla fiorentina.
> Lo dico da settimane.
> 
> Per me sarà la rivelazione del campionato.


Concordo. L'ho vista in Coppa Italia all'esordio e da subito mi aveva stupito per qualità di gioco. Italiano ha da subito dato un'impronta importante e i suoi giocatori si sentono a loro agio. Hanno fatto un mercato funzionale, la rosa è completa. Farà un bel campionato.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si hanno mangiato troppi goal la davanti,perchè potevano tranquillamente essere già sul 2-0/3-0.
> Probabile che con le chiappe dell'Inda,nel secondo tempo trovino il pareggio,magari al primo tiro in porta


Purtroppo credo che tu abbia ragione. Nico Gonzalez tanta roba no Divo?
I perdazzuri hanno un culo ancora piu tondo di quello di Jennifer Lopez epoca If you had my love!


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ha fallito sia in Premier che in Liga, non lo scambierei mai con Franck o Benny mai!


In premier non ha fatto male il primo anno secondo me, il liga si sicuramente


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Concordo. L'ho vista in Coppa Italia all'esordio e da subito mi aveva stupito per qualità di gioco. Italiano ha da subito dato un'impronta importante e i suoi giocatori si sentono a loro agio. Hanno fatto un mercato funzionale, la rosa è completa. Farà un bel campionato.


Si però l’Inter sta giocando in 10 ehheeh vediamo quando toglie il fenomeno


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Quante ne stanno sprecando, Cribbio


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Concordo. L'ho vista in Coppa Italia all'esordio e da subito mi aveva stupito per qualità di gioco. Italiano ha da subito dato un'impronta importante e i suoi giocatori si sentono a loro agio. Hanno fatto un mercato funzionale, la rosa è completa. Farà un bel campionato.


Vero Italiano ha trasformato questa squadra poi c'è quel mostro di Vlahovic che distrugge tutto e tutti


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma passala somaro


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

Assist magico di Laureato a Vlahovic


----------



## Giangy (21 Settembre 2021)

Italiano è un signor allenatore, le sue squadre le fa giocare molto bene. Qui a Spezia è un po un rimpianto, visto che è andato alla viola. Secondo me nel giro di qualche anno, se farà bene magari lo ritroviamo sulla nostra panchina del Milan, con i giovani da valorizzare lo vedrei benissimo.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2021)

Stanno buttando via goffamente troppe palle sulla trequarti, che pena.
edit: e infatti lo prendono. Tipico.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Ed ecco il pareggio....


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Maledetto Darmian. Al primo tiro in porta. assurdo


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma dai..


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Buonanotte

Ora vincono


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Certo che prender gol da Darmian...


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Settembre 2021)

Ahah sto Darmian…


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

Finita


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2021)

Meritata la beffa. Se giochi con sufficienza le tremilamila possibilità sulla trequarti che hai, meriti la beffa. Stop.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Sto ***... di Darmian li salva sempre.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Settembre 2021)

ora la vincono.. la Fiorentina spreca troppo


----------



## eldero (21 Settembre 2021)

Un peccato non aver fatto il secondo quando si poteva…


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2021)

Ora se vincessero ritornano la squadra più forte del mondo. Sono una banda.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Settembre 2021)

Sto pippone di Darmian segna sempre. Eccolo il culo alla JLo di cui parlavo


----------



## Kayl (21 Settembre 2021)

l'avevo detto. Giocare come se fossi sul 3-0 quando stai vincendo 1-0 è da idioti. L'Inter non va stuzzicata, va pestata a sangue quando è ferita.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2021)

Incredibile


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Finita


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Eccolo li. calcio d'angolo poi sempre gol.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma andassero a zappare dai, solita Florentia Viola del kaiser


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Ribaltata, ma andate a quel paese va'. Squadra vergognosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

Mah


----------



## UDG (21 Settembre 2021)

Gol Dzeko assist chala


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Settembre 2021)

finita. seconda stella


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma che culo questi..


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2021)

ma che palle


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

a Floentia è un'altra di quelle squadre stupidissime. Tutta fumo. Poi prendono due tiri in porta e subiscono due gol. Il calcio è roba semplice, non per pseudo scienziati.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2021)

Fiorentina ridicola.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

E vi preoccupate del Napoli quando questi hanno un culo infinito


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Ovviamente loro comprano Dzeko, 35enne e non salta una partita.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo che tu abbia ragione. Nico Gonzalez tanta roba no Divo?
> I perdazzuri hanno un culo ancora piu tondo di quello di Jennifer Lopez epoca If you had my love!


Che avevo detto ?  
Mannaggia a loro.

Quel Gonzalez comunque mi sembra un bel peperino


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

Fortuna che ho scommesso sul 2 live quando era quotato 4.33


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2021)

Fiorentina ridicola.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ovviamente loro comprano Dzeko, 35enne e non salta una partita.


Se si fa male Barella, si fa male per 35 minuti contando anche il tempo di fare la doccia.


----------



## jacky (21 Settembre 2021)

Stessa cosa che ha fatto il Milan a Liverpool


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Settembre 2021)

Florentia Ridicòla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Settembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che ho scommesso sul 2 live quando era quotato 4.33


io che avevo segno 1 dopo 45 minuti :  
io dopo l'inizio del 2° tempo :


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Che avevo detto *?
> Mannaggia a loro.
> 
> Quel Gonzalez comunque mi sembra un bel peperino


Eccome!!!
Il culo alla JLO caro Divo! il culo alla JLO pfff...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ovviamente loro comprano Dzeko, 35enne e non salta una partita.


Non soffrirà di mal di schiena...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2021)

Ora la ribalta la viola


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ora la ribalta la viola


Sono totalmente allo sbando


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2021)

Non la riprendono più. Mancano di carattere e giocano bene ma con le scarpette da ballo. Ne deve mangiare di panini l'italiano ancora.


----------



## Kaw (21 Settembre 2021)

Quasi 3-1 ora


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

niente mi devo rimangiare tutto. 
noi una partita così non la vinciamo mai mai mai, loro a quanto pare si.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

L'inter la scula sempre, in tutte le sedi e in tutti i contesti.


----------



## Kayl (21 Settembre 2021)

Questi puntano tutto su Sottil che prima di oggi ha fatto 4 gol su 50 presenze in Serie A...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Settembre 2021)

L'Inter sarà stata sicuramente fortunata, ma non ho mai avuto dubbi che la ribaltasse. La differenza di organico è ampia, Italiano ha dato un'impronta ma ci vuole tempo perché incida del tutto, questi fino a pochi mesi fa lottavano per salvarsi. E anche lo stesso Italiano, per quanto talentuoso, deve farsi ancora le ossa. 
Comunque vediamo come finisce


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Inutile pure gufarli. 
Si salvano pure dai fallimenti dilazionando scadenze, debiti e pure la morte.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma come si fa a parlare di "culo"? Ma davvero pensavate che l'Inda sarebbe finita adirittura fuori dalla CL? Maddai.. sono la squadra campione d'Italia in carica, è praticamente possibile passare dalla numero 1 alla numero 5.. hanno messo un allenatore che gioca più o meno allo stesso modo di Andonio.. Non so se vinceranno lo scudetto, hanno perso Conte e Lukaku che è tanto però di fatto dietro non hanno perso nessuno. Il sistema è quello.. credo che Milan Inter Napoli e Roma saranno lì.. alla lunga credo che sarà una sfida tra noi e loro. Il nostro vantaggio è che non hanno più Conte. Noi per scavalcarli dovevamo fare mercato.. non abbiamo preso una mazza non ci siamo migliorati


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

Biraghi gioca per loro, dalla sua parte fanno quello che vogliono.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2021)

La Florentia ormai ha lo sguardo spento del perdente.


----------



## Kaw (21 Settembre 2021)

Non male Dumfries


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> La Florentia ormai ha lo sguardo spento del perdente.


Ormai ogni azione è dell'inter è palla gol, comunque Milenkovic-Nastasic due mediocri.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

Lautaro sempre a terra mamma


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2021)

Che idiota sto Nico Gonzalez.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Ci mancava solo Speedy Gonzalez che si fa espellere...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a parlare di "culo"? Ma davvero pensavate che l'Inda sarebbe finita adirittura fuori dalla CL? Maddai.. sono la squadra campione d'Italia in carica, è praticamente possibile passare dalla numero 1 alla numero 5.. hanno messo un allenatore che gioca più o meno allo stesso modo di Andonio.. Non so se vinceranno lo scudetto, hanno perso Conte e Lukaku che è tanto però di fatto dietro non hanno perso nessuno. Il sistema è quello.. credo che Milan Inter Napoli e Roma saranno lì.. alla lunga credo che sarà una sfida tra noi e loro. Il nostro vantaggio è che non hanno più Conte. Noi per scavalcarli dovevamo fare mercato.. non abbiamo preso una mazza non ci siamo migliorati


L'importante è che rispettino le scadenze e che giochino coi soldi che hanno. 
Giocare d'azzardo non dovrebbe essere concesso. 
Facile mandare il Chievo in terza categoria .


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Il solito Fabbri. Il solito mafioso. Il solito scarsone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

sono superdeluso, ero convinto che avrebbero minimo minimo pareggiato.

se rivincono quest'anno con quello che gli è capitato dobbiamo andar a testa bassa per mesi e prendere esempio da loro che con bellosguardo marotta fanno i miracoli.


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a parlare di "culo"? Ma davvero pensavate che l'Inda sarebbe finita adirittura fuori dalla CL? Maddai.. sono la squadra campione d'Italia in carica, è praticamente possibile passare dalla numero 1 alla numero 5.. hanno messo un allenatore che gioca più o meno allo stesso modo di Andonio.. Non so se vinceranno lo scudetto, hanno perso Conte e Lukaku che è tanto però di fatto dietro non hanno perso nessuno. Il sistema è quello.. credo che Milan Inter Napoli e Roma saranno lì.. alla lunga credo che sarà una sfida tra noi e loro. Il nostro vantaggio è che non hanno più Conte. Noi per scavalcarli dovevamo fare mercato.. non abbiamo preso una mazza non ci siamo migliorati


Sembra soffriate di senso di inferiorità.. Stasera dovevano perdere 5-0. 5!!! E si ritrovano tre punti senza neanche sapere come. Come si fa a non parlare di culo..


----------



## Kayl (21 Settembre 2021)

fiorentini frustrati perché sanno di aver buttato nel cesso la partita nel primo tempo, prendono due gol e sono incapaci di mantenere la calma e la buttano sull'agonismo, cosa che si fa solo verso la fine per disperazione, e infatti se la prendono in quel posto. Italiano nell'intervallo avrebbe dovuto scudisciarli, invece gli avrà fatto i complimenti e sono entrati in ciabatte.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2021)

Ovviamente 'sti fetenti nel loro cervello marcio faranno l'equazione Inda = Milano = AC Milan e con noi sputeranno sangue, automatico.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

No comment sti cessi viola


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Sembra soffriate di senso di inferiorità.. Stasera dovevano perdere 5-0. 5!!! E si ritrovano tre punti senza neanche sapere come. Come si fa a non parlare di culo..


Anala.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

Bonaventura è impresentabile comunque, un lentone che perde due-tre tempi


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Settembre 2021)

Come fa a non essere giallo per Bastone è un mistero. 
L'arbitro ha creato due gialli dal nulla ai danni di Gonzalez


----------



## Kayl (21 Settembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Come fa a non essere giallo per Bastone è un mistero.
> L'arbitro ha creato due gialli dal nulla ai danni di Gonzalez


gonzales è un idiota, dopo il primo giallo stai zitto e invece continua a protestare, non è in sudamerica dove puoi anche minacciare l'arbitro di decapitazione a fine partita per mano dei tifosi.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2021)

Che frustrazione sta partita. Non hanno fatto niente e hanno vinto


----------



## Kayl (21 Settembre 2021)

solo gagliardini può ribartarla ma non ha abbastanza tempo purtroppo.


----------



## Kaw (21 Settembre 2021)

In ogni caso questo sarà un campo ostico per tutti, non sarà facile fare 3 punti qui.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente 'sti fetenti nel loro cervello marcio faranno l'equazione Inda = Milano = AC Milan e con noi sputeranno sangue, automatico.


E' ovvio. Con noi sputeranno sangue con fuoco e fiamme fino all'ultimo secondo mentre stasera dopo l' 1-2 si sono trasformati in coniglietti tremanti sulla pista da ballo.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Strafinita, 3 a 1.

Poco da dire, 'ste melme saranno là in cima fino alla fine.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

itagliANO


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

Finita. Sarà contento chi fa i pomp... a 'sta banda.. 3 punti letteralmente rubati. Letteralmente.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> itagliANO


Questo fa il fenomeno contro di noi, sicuro come la morte.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

Comunque, Florentia ridicola a parte c'è da dire che sono "forti" (per la Serie A) questi dell'INDA.

Marotta ha fatto un ennesimo miracoli, considerato che stavano per vendere pure le poche coppe che hanno.


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> gonzales è un idiota, dopo il primo giallo stai zitto e invece continua a protestare, non è in sudamerica dove puoi anche minacciare l'arbitro di decapitazione a fine partita per mano dei tifosi.


Proteste troppo vistose, ma beccarsi due gialli dopo aver subito un platealissimo fallo (enorme tirata di maglia da parte di Bastoni) mi sembra troppo e troppo paradossale


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Questo fa il fenomeno contro di noi, sicuro come la morte.


Ovvio


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Finita. Sarà contento chi fa i pomp... a 'sta banda.. 3 punti letteralmente rubati. Letteralmente.


Il punto è che sono abituati a vincere, due anni di agghiacciante non svaniscano dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Settembre 2021)

Stesso copione ogni stagione.. Viola sopravvalutati e cuginastri sottovalutati. Ci sarà da trottare parecchio..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Settembre 2021)

Quando Spiaze si accorgerà che col turco giocano in 10 saranno di nuovo i favoriti d'obbligo per lo scudetto


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Settembre 2021)

Forza fisica debordante dell'Inter. Vincono le partite col gioco sporco e dominando proprio atleticamente.


----------



## Saelemaekers (21 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> il punto è che sono abituati a vincere, due anni di agghiacciante non svaniscano dall'oggi al domani.


Con un normodotato al posto di Sottil parleremmo di altro, ma va bene così. Vedremo che combineranno da qui in avanti.


----------



## Kaw (21 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Strafinita, 3 a 1.
> 
> Poco da dire, 'ste melme saranno là in cima fino alla fine.


Avevi dubbi? Tanta grazia che (per ora) la Juve sembra non esserci.
La quota scudetto sarà abbondantemente sopra gli 80 punti, più vicino ai 90 che agli 80.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Questo fa il fenomeno contro di noi, sicuro come la morte.


neanche quotato, basti pensare all'anno scorso...


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi obbiettivamente è un anno che gli va tutto bene. Zero infortuni, ZERO COVID, partite sculate in continuazione. Per me sono veramente insopportabili. Preferisci 100 volte la Juve a questi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Finita. Sarà contento chi fa i pomp... a 'sta banda.. 3 punti letteralmente rubati. Letteralmente.


se se ma noi quando li faremo 3 gol alla fiorentina in rimonta con la banda che abbiamo davanti? mai.
sempre a parlare di culo state.... tutto l'anno scorso culo, quest'anno danno via i 3 più forti e sono una macchina da gol e ancora culo.
io non mi capacito di come facciano ma con sto culo ormai basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2021)

Due volte sono andati sotto in trasferta (Verona e oggi) e due volte non solo hanno rimontato ma vinto con due di scarto. È rimasta la mentalità da grande squadra di Conte. Questi per batterli devi fare come il Real, affondarli nel finale quando non possono più riprenderla


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Forza fisica debordante dell'Inter. Vincono le partite col gioco sporco e dominando proprio atleticamente.


Esatto. 
Vincono i duelli fisici e arrivano prima sulle seconde palle.
Poi vabbè, se quando dovrebbero subire gli gira pure bene....


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Avevi dubbi? Tanta grazia che (per ora) la Juve sembra non esserci.
> La quota scudetto sarà abbondantemente sopra gli 80 punti, più vicino ai 90 che agli 80.


Beh, onestamente speravo che almeno all'inizio lasciassero qualche punto in più per strada, ma Marmotta alla fine ha fatto un ottimo lavoro sul mercato e Inzaghi può comunque ripartire dalla base di Conte.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se se ma noi quando li faremo 3 gol alla fiorentina in rimonta con la banda che abbiamo davanti? mai.
> sempre a parlare di culo state.... tutto l'anno scorso culo, quest'anno danno via i 3 più forti e sono una macchina da gol e ancora culo.
> io non mi capacito di come facciano ma con sto culo ormai basta.


Io quando parlo di culo mi riferisco a dinamiche societarie poco chiare. 
Parlo di culo per non parlare di altro.
Marotta indubbiamente è bravo però le regole dovrebbero essere chiare e uguali per tutti.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2021)

Prendete il goal di Darmian, andate indietro di due giorni e metteteci Kalulu al suo posto. Come finisce? Miracolo di szeszny


----------



## Kaw (21 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, onestamente speravo che almeno all'inizio lasciassero qualche punto in più per strada, ma Marmotta alla fine ha fatto un ottimo lavoro sul mercato e Inzaghi può comunque ripartire dalla base di Conte.


Hanno avuto comunque un calendario semplice, ma hanno pareggiato a Marassi con la Samp dove noi abbiamo vinto, ed è un campo ostico come Firenze. Questa di stasera è una vittoria molta pesante, anche se siamo ancora a settembre, e certifica che l'Inter non ha perso tanto rispetto a un anno fa. 
Non dimentichiamo che partono da 12 punti in più fatti nel campionato scorso rispetto a noi, è un vantaggio importante. Con Hakimi e Lukaku non ci sarebbe stata storia eh...


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se se ma noi quando li faremo 3 gol alla fiorentina in rimonta con la banda che abbiamo davanti? mai.
> sempre a parlare di culo state.... tutto l'anno scorso culo, quest'anno danno via i 3 più forti e sono una macchina da gol e ancora culo.
> io non mi capacito di come facciano ma con sto culo ormai basta.


Sono meno forti dell'anno scorso, va comunque detto, Dzeko non è Lukaku, Chalanoglu non è Eriksen e Dumfries (ottimo giocatore già in palla) non è Hakimi; ma la difesa (che ti fa vincere in Italia) è la stessa e il centrocampo anche.
PS: Bisogna sperare in qualche defezione, perché Dzeko 35enne che a Roma ha fatto si e no 5 gol l'anno scorso, ha già raggiunto la stessa cifra, a noi Giroud dopo una partita si è preso covid e dolori alla schiena.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Forza fisica debordante dell'Inter. Vincono le partite col gioco sporco e dominando proprio atleticamente.


Verisssimo! Ma la storia dell' Inter è questa cioé hanno sempre vinto di forza, di fisico. Il bel gioco non sanno cos' è sono ridicoli in C1 perché sono limitati al livello tecnico, da sempre. I nerazzurri sembrano una squadra di basket tutti alti e robusti ma sopratutto brutti


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2021)

Altro indicatore indicatore dell'inizio fortunoso che hanno avuto: 18 goal fatti su 10 xG.
Sarà una statistica da nerd, bla bla bla, ma la differenza è impressionante


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Settembre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Altro indicatore indicatore dell'inizio fortunoso che hanno avuto: 18 goal fatti su 10 xG.
> Sarà una statistica da nerd, bla bla bla, ma la differenza è impressionante


Eheheh sportivamente parlando ti stanno proprio sulle palle eh


----------



## neversayconte (21 Settembre 2021)

grande risultato secondo me. questa fiorentina è 5 volte più forte dell'anno scorso. ecco la vera antagonista del napoli


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io quando parlo di culo mi riferisco a dinamiche societarie poco chiare.
> Parlo di culo per non parlare di altro.
> Marotta indubbiamente è bravo però le regole dovrebbero essere chiare e uguali per tutti.


lo so a cosa alludi, non mi riferivo a te.
lo sai che non son d'accordo in questo discorso.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eheheh sportivamente parlando ti stanno proprio sulle palle eh


Eh abbastanza. Sono dei pessimi vincitori. La Juve ha più stile quando vince, loro sono veramente insopportabili


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sono meno forti dell'anno scorso, va comunque detto, Dzeko non è Lukaku, Chalanoglu non è Eriksen e Dumfries (ottimo giocatore già in palla) non è Hakimi; ma la difesa (che ti fa vincere in Italia) è la stessa e il centrocampo anche.
> PS: Bisogna sperare in qualche defezione, perché Dzeko 35enne che a Roma ha fatto si e no 5 gol l'anno scorso, ha già raggiunto la stessa cifra, a noi Giroud dopo una partita si è preso covid e dolori alla schiena.


le loro 4 punte stanno a 9 gol senza rigori.
le nostre a 3 con 1 rigore. col problema che han giocato 1/10.

per me son meno forti di noi ma se noi giochiamo con mezza squadra ciao. e non è colpa loro se noi compriamo dei rottami purtroppo


----------



## Wetter (21 Settembre 2021)

L'inter è una bella squadra, sicuramente tra le più forti del campionato. Ma ricordo a tutti che gli scudetti si vincono a Gennaio-Febbraio-Marzo e non ora. E quest'anno, a differenza dello scorso, non ha più un martellatore come Conte.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Altro indicatore indicatore dell'inizio fortunoso che hanno avuto: 18 goal fatti su 10 xG.
> Sarà una statistica da nerd, bla bla bla, ma la differenza è impressionante


Hanno una media di 3 gol a partita, ma la colpa non è loro ma delle squadrette che offrono prestazioni vergognose tipo il Bologna.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Eh abbastanza. Sono dei pessimi vincitori. La Juve ha più stile quando vince, loro sono veramente insopportabili


un po' di contegno per favore........


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le loro 4 punte stanno a 9 gol senza rigori.
> le nostre a 3 con 1 rigore. col problema che han giocato 1/10.
> 
> per me son meno forti di noi ma se noi giochiamo con mezza squadra ciao. e non è colpa loro se noi compriamo dei rottami purtroppo


Loro però giocano a due punte, noi sempre con una. 
Ci sta possano avere più gol, 18 in 5 partite è un'ottima media.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un po' di contegno per favore........


Hahah chiedo venia! Questa partita mi ha fatto rosicare abbastanza


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Con un normodotato al posto di Sottil parleremmo di altro, ma va bene così. Vedremo che combineranno da qui in avanti.


Vero Saele ma non puoi neanche presentarti contro l'Inter con Dj Benny Bennassi come terzino destro.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Tsitsipas (21 Settembre 2021)

Bella vittoria oggi
Da Inter


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Bisogna esprimersi con classe anche quando si parla di calcio che è la cosa più importante tra le cose futili.
Chi offende, augura il male e lo fa senza esprimere un pensiero ed argomentare è solo gente frustrata che usa i forum per sfogare i fallimenti della propria vita.
Guarda avanti e passa ,anzi non guardare proprio .


Io personalmente mi sono innamorato di Milan world perché ho trovato gente preparata con cui parlare di calcio perché le chiacchiere da bar le lascio ai mediocri.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna esprimersi con classe anche quando si parla di calcio che è la cosa più importante tra le cose futili.
> Chi offende, augura il male e lo fa senza esprimere un pensiero ed argomentare è solo gente frustrata che usa i forum per sfogare i fallimenti della propria vita.
> Guarda avanti e passa ,anzi non guardare proprio .
> 
> ...


L'ho detto che é una brutta abitudine  . Sinceramente lo faccio per avere sempre una visione più ampia di quella rossonera, voglio sapere cosa ne pensano di un certo episodio o di una certa partita altri tifosi seppur soggetta al tifo (a dire il vero ogni forum ospita gente ben preparata e giusta nei giudizi), e ti diro' che mi sono banalmente reso conto che tutto il mondo é paese, ogni squadra che ci affronta si scansa cosi come pensiamo noi che gli altri si scansino, lo Scansuolo é diventato un motto morale di tutte le tifoserie, se esistesse il forum del Sassuolo sono sicuro lo chiamerebbero Scansuolo.org 

Concordo comuque sul discorso che fai, ma non lo faccio per un bisogno masochistico o chissà quale altra ragione, semplicemete ho sempre creduto che più opinioni (anche le più becere) ti rendano più saggio ed equilibrato nei giudizi e nelle valutazioni.


----------



## Saelemaekers (22 Settembre 2021)

Anche io, e confermo tutto ciò che hai detto.. C'è gente con cui mi piacerebbe avere volentieri qualche faccia a faccia per vedere se alcuni sono così infervorati anche dal vivo o sono i classici leoni da tastiera. Tra l'altro molti sono di una stupidità incredibile, hanno il cervello di una nocciolina. Non so se pensano davvero ciò che dicono o è il buco nero rettale che gli abbiamo creato in 30 anni, a forza di restare a guardare i nostri successi, a farli parlare così.

Per questo dico, tutta la vita scudetti alla Juventus piuttosto che vedere inetti del genere provare la minima gioia.


----------



## Walker (22 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2021)

*Non parlate di forum altrui per favore. Queste cose non ci interessano. *


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Settembre 2021)

inutile dire che il mio odio per i fiorenzini è aumentato a dismisura dopo lo scempio che hanno commesso ieri sera. L'inter poco da dire, vittoria da grande squadra, poi come al solito non gliene va una storta


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Settembre 2021)

Per ora le chiacchiere stanno a zero, ragazzi con tutta la rabbia del mondo dobbiamo dire che:
1) I gol che potenzialmente dovevano mancare con la partenza di Lukaku, AL MOMENTO sono surrogati da Dzeko, Correa e Lautaro. Quest'ultimo già era forte di suo, e il 35.enne Dzeko ovviamente appena arrivato da loro ha scoperto l'elisir di eterna giovinezza.
2) Alla partenza di Hakimi AL MOMENTO ha sopperito Dumfries.
3) Non hanno più una macchina da guerra in panchina come Gonde, ma hanno Inzaghi che sicuramente trasmette meno ansia al gruppo e le sue squadre (al di là del valore delle rose) hanno sempre giocato meglio di quelle del parrucchino.
4) Mi associo a quelli che dicono che è dallo scorso anno che non gliene va storta una.
Tutto questo AL MOMENTO, eh... ma per quanto hanno fatto ora, dire che si tratta solo di una parte del corpo di 4 lettere è un discorso da bar.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Settembre 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Per ora le chiacchiere stanno a zero, ragazzi con tutta la rabbia del mondo dobbiamo dire che:
> 1) I gol che potenzialmente dovevano mancare con la partenza di Lukaku, AL MOMENTO sono surrogati da Dzeko, Correa e Lautaro. Quest'ultimo già era forte di suo, e il 35.enne Dzeko ovviamente appena arrivato da loro ha scoperto l'elisir di eterna giovinezza.
> 2) Alla partenza di Hakimi AL MOMENTO ha sopperito Dumfries.
> 3) Non hanno più una macchina da guerra in panchina come Gonde, ma hanno Inzaghi che sicuramente trasmette meno ansia al gruppo e le sue squadre (al di là del valore delle rose) hanno sempre giocato meglio di quelle del parrucchino.
> ...


ma l'inter è forte c'è poco da fare. Hanno una base solida e strutturata e giocatori che sanno fare la differenza. Però partite come quelle di ieri fanno girare le balls, perché se la Fiorentina non sta lì a gigioneggiare e specchiarsi gliene fa 3.


----------

